# Hinckley Lake



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

I was thinking about hitting it today or tomorrow (or both) for trout....was just wondering where the best/easiest place to fish the lake....any help would be great! Thanks!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fisherofmen (Oct 15, 2009)

Near the boat house will be best place to fish until the weekend when they will make their way to the dam. They seem to take about 4-5 days to get to the dam where they stay until all are caught. Once read somewhere they are attracted to the sound of the water going over the dam.


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Cool thanks yea I tried it today no luck didn't have the bait they wanted I guess....but everyone else around me did lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

give a few days and yes the damn is the place to be.. 
i do real well with maggots and powerbait!


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Is there alot of room to fish at the dam?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

I've never been to hinckley lake.... Where is it located? I'm from stow/ Hudson


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

from hudson take 303 west to state road, turn left, then right on bellus and there you are, you'll see the dam on the left.

unless you really wanna catch some little trout, i don't know if its worth the drive.


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the info. I'm always looking for new areas and for that to be so close I'm shocked I didn't kno... Lol really appreciated stak45


----------



## mitchamus (Aug 13, 2007)

My kids went yesterday caught 10+ trout.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

That's awesome and the exact reason I wanted to find where it was so my kids could have a chance to get hooked the same way I did on fishing.... We're you fishing the dam?


----------



## glbags (May 7, 2009)

Spring 2013 Trout Releases in Ohio
More than 98,000 rainbow trout will be released at 63 Ohio public lakes and ponds, starting with the first release March 1, 2013 at Adams Lake in Adams County.

Rainbow trout releases will take place between March 1 and May 3, 2013. Each trout measures 10-13 inches, and anglers are reminded that the daily catch limit for inland lakes is five trout. Rainbow trout are raised at state fish hatcheries and released by the ODNR Division of Wildlife.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

glbags said:


> Spring 2013 Trout Releases in Ohio
> More than 98,000 rainbow trout will be released at 63 Ohio public lakes and ponds, starting with the first release March 1, 2013 at Adams Lake in Adams County.
> 
> Rainbow trout releases will take place between March 1 and May 3, 2013. Each trout measures 10-13 inches, and anglers are reminded that the daily catch limit for inland lakes is five trout. Rainbow trout are raised at state fish hatcheries and released by the ODNR Division of Wildlife.


Posting this blanket statement twice (that I've seen) is pretty funny. Not only does it serve no actual purpose to any thread you've posted it on, but it's also referring to the limit that an angler can KEEP per day. 

I can go out one day, catch every single trout they stocked--twice, and still be within the law; provided I don't KEEP more than the legal limit!!


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

my son got hooked last year there. by the dam we both caught our limit in about an hour!!


----------



## glbags (May 7, 2009)

You ever heard of catch and release? 
__________________
Where did you read that they did a catch and release anywhere in the posts? 
Thanks for being so negative! it was a FYI ---in case they did not know...
I'd hate to see the kids learn about poaching...

Keep your negative thoughts in your tackle box...


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Catch and eat! Hinckley is not the ideal habitat for trout. Although I have caught them in mid June on small spinners along what's left of the creek channel near the west bank.


----------



## thefed17 (Jul 11, 2010)

I was thinking of hitting Hincley up tomorrow with my 8 and 5 year old. We have never been there, nor have we fished for trout.

What's the best way to go about it at this lake? I assume from this thread, the boathouse area is still where we should try first, then the dam if no luck? Is it all easily accessible by foot (2 kids in tow)?

Bait? Set-up?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

The nice thing about Hinckley is its accessibility. There is a great wide walking path around the whole lake- great for kids or anyone else. Just find a spot that looks promising and throw a line in. Light line, any generic sinking fly and wax worm will catch the trout. Fish 3'-4' ft. under a bobber. Good luck. :G


----------



## thefed17 (Jul 11, 2010)

we had no luck at all near the boat house. However, we did manage to catch 8 closer to the spillway. We caught them on worms minnows and Power Bait. We did not get any on wax worms. The crawlers performed the best. We got all of those during two quick spurts. It was a lot of fun for the boys and a great way to kick off the season since they are used to getting skunked with dad lol


----------



## mitchamus (Aug 13, 2007)

1 Fasho said:


> That's awesome and the exact reason I wanted to find where it was so my kids could have a chance to get hooked the same way I did on fishing.... We're you fishing the dam?


They dished by the boat house with power bait.
They did not keep any fish.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

That place is a zoo. I was there for an hour and it was elbow to elbow by the dam. All that was caught were dinks. I'll wait and take my chances later to catch some.


----------

